

Mountain West Ruby Conf Live Feed - littleidea
http://mtnwestrubyconf.org/

======
littleidea
Zed Shaw was great. Next up, Monkeypatching Your Brain

------
cwjohnston
Thank you MWRC and ConFreaks for streaming these sessions. Next year I will
register in a timely manner!

------
mrinterweb
Is it known if any of streamed sessions will be available online after the
conference is finished? I am trying to determine if I need to be the guy at
work watching video or if I can watch them when I get home.

~~~
blowmage
Confreaks is recording the conference, as well as helping us stream it. I'm
working hard to ensure that we get the videos posted as soon as we can. Should
be a couple weeks and not a couple months.

~~~
mrinterweb
This is great. Thanks in advance for providing the videos. Will the news of
the videos availability be announced on Twitter?

~~~
blowmage
Yes. Everything is on twitter!

------
rmoriz
audio seems to work only on the left channel

~~~
blowmage
Should be fixed now.

------
littleidea
1,726 online viewers, breaking for lunch... more to come.

------
justinbkay
Learn about ruby threading now!

------
littleidea
The show is about to start.

